# SAN DIEGO LOWRIDERS



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

Post some pics of back then cruising Highland Ave in National City, Cali hanging out at taco shops and car washes.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Those where the good ol days.Highland on 4th of July in the early 90's :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

we need to bring it back...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know why they banned cruising on Highland?? Was it because of fights and shootings?? My dad used to cruise there every friday and saturday from 43rd all the way to 30th.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

the gangbangin from the early 90's was the cause...i miss highland!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Nov 5 2008, 10:20 PM~12077674
> *we need to bring it back...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 6 2008, 04:18 PM~12083531
> *the gangbangin from the early 90's was the cause...i miss highland!
> *


 :machinegun: miss the gang bangin shit 
gang member----> :twak: <----gangmember


----------



## durty sanchez (Nov 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHEASTSD63_@Nov 5 2008, 11:17 PM~12077640
> *Those where the good ol days.Highland on 4th of July in the early 90's  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: bumper to bumper all night long...........!SIGH!


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 7 2008, 08:27 PM~12095056
> *:yes:  :yes: bumper to bumper all night long...........!SIGH!
> *


THE MAYOR OF NATIONAL CITY SAID NO WAY WILL IT BE ALLOUD AGAIN ACCORDING TO HIM THE BUSSINESES AROUNT THERE COMPLAINED THAT THE SCENE WAS SCARING PEOPLE AWAY BY THE WAY THE BEST CRUZING WAS IN THE LATE 80STO EARLY 90S BUMPER TO BUMPER FROM HIGHLAND AVE CHICANO PARK GOLDEN HILLS AND DOWN TO SEAPORT :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 6 2008, 05:18 PM~12083531
> *the gangbangin from the early 90's was the cause...i miss highland!
> *


what ever skater :uh:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Nov 8 2008, 07:36 AM~12097772
> *THE MAYOR OF NATIONAL CITY SAID NO WAY WILL IT BE ALLOUD AGAIN ACCORDING TO HIM THE BUSSINESES AROUNT THERE COMPLAINED THAT THE SCENE WAS SCARING PEOPLE AWAY  BY THE WAY THE BEST CRUZING WAS IN THE LATE 80STO EARLY 90S BUMPER TO BUMPER FROM HIGHLAND AVE CHICANO PARK GOLDEN HILLS AND DOWN TO SEAPORT  :biggrin:
> *


WE SHOULD HAVE A CRUISE NIGHT LIKE THEY DOING IN WHITTIER :cheesy:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Nov 8 2008, 07:36 AM~12097772
> *THE MAYOR OF NATIONAL CITY SAID NO WAY WILL IT BE ALLOUD AGAIN ACCORDING TO HIM THE BUSSINESES AROUNT THERE COMPLAINED THAT THE SCENE WAS SCARING PEOPLE AWAY  BY THE WAY THE BEST CRUZING WAS IN THE LATE 80STO EARLY 90S BUMPER TO BUMPER FROM HIGHLAND AVE CHICANO PARK GOLDEN HILLS AND DOWN TO SEAPORT  :biggrin:
> *


I have to wonder WHAT businesses complained when all there is are taco shops,fast food,gas stations,2 7-11's,payday loans(crooks),tire shops,a walmart and 2 doughnut shops???? All places that we would frequent regardless........................although the owners of the La Maze seem like they are not necessarily people that approve of "us".


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Nov 8 2008, 10:20 AM~12098790
> *what ever skater :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
whatever juan lennon


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Nov 6 2008, 05:18 PM~12083531
> *the gangbangin from the early 90's was the cause...i miss highland!
> *


Here's fern only trophy :biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Nov 5 2008, 10:20 PM~12077674
> *we need to bring it back...
> *


SIMON uffin: 
LETS GET TOGETHER...


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

WE NEED A CRUSE NIGHT HERE IN DIEGO ASAP....


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Nov 9 2008, 09:29 AM~12104396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THAT CADDY, BIRD HAD HIS CUTLAS ABOUT THE SAME TIME. BENNY PAINTED BOTH RIDES AND MINE SHORTLY AFTER, IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 8 2008, 12:40 PM~12099284
> *WE SHOULD HAVE A CRUISE NIGHT LIKE THEY DOING IN WHITTIER :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Dammn I remember I used go out there with my dad every Sunday I was like 10 years old, Then when i got my ride and dropped a system in it I was crusing too that was like in 2001 or 2002 it died out about 2002 or 2003, but yup it was pretty sicc!!


----------



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

They should bring it back man, I'd cruise there just like my pops did back in the day.


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rickys64_@Nov 12 2008, 01:48 PM~12137210
> *They should bring it back man, I'd cruise there just like my pops did back in the day.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:tears: the only cruzing now is when the chargers win....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Nov 12 2008, 04:25 PM~12137938
> *:tears:  the only cruzing now is when the chargers win....
> *


Thats why theres very little cruising going on :biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

if some one steped up as spokesmen and unified the cubs here in SD we could get highland back or just find some where else


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 9 2008, 06:52 PM~12107451
> *I REMEMBER THAT CADDY, BIRD HAD HIS CUTLAS ABOUT THE SAME TIME. BENNY PAINTED BOTH RIDES AND MINE SHORTLY AFTER, IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN.
> *


u are correct :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 12 2008, 07:55 PM~12140046
> *Thats why theres very little cruising going on :biggrin:
> *


dang oscar like that i thought you were a chargers fan lol oh i forgot u like the cheese packers lol


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Nov 13 2008, 09:35 PM~12151978
> *dang oscar like that i thought you were a chargers fan lol oh i forgot u like the cheese packers lol
> *


Cabeza de Queso all the way :biggrin: So,howz da Raiderz doin'............good ole Al :twak:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICE PRESIDENT_@Nov 13 2008, 06:46 PM~12150480
> *if some one steped up as spokesmen and unified the cubs here in SD we could get highland back or just find some where else
> *


its been tried.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by durty sanchez_@Nov 7 2008, 07:09 PM~12093362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This pic is getting old. :uh:


----------



## SANDIEGOPADRES#1 (Jun 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

So,no cruzin' yesterday,huh????


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438620


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Nov 12 2008, 01:03 AM~12132960
> *Dammn I remember I used go out there with my dad every Sunday I was like 10 years old, Then when i got my ride and dropped a system in it I was crusing too that was like in 2001 or 2002 it died out about 2002 or 2003, but yup it was pretty sicc!!
> *


yup I was fortunate to catch the tail end of cruisin it for a couple years till it got shut down for good around 2004. :0
I wish I had known bout cruisin in the 90's, fuck! from wut I hear all the popular spots in so cali were crackin hard :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah Highland was cool!!! I use to cruise it around '98 and '99, but there was alot of cops... They even had a checkpoint setup one time I was down there cruising!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

that checkpoint was chicken shit. I always took the side streets around it


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 27 2008, 05:20 PM~12277320
> *that checkpoint was chicken shit. I always took the side streets around it
> *


  SHIT I KNOW EVERY BACK STREET AROUND HIGHLAND ........THE GOOD OLD DAYS


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 28 2008, 01:04 PM~12282401
> *  SHIT I KNOW EVERY BACK STREET AROUND HIGHLAND ........THE GOOD OLD DAYS
> *


highland closed?!? never just go down D street


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Nov 28 2008, 04:46 PM~12283243
> *highland closed?!? never just go down D street
> *


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

i remember in high school i couldnt wait to get my license just so i could cruise my cutlass on highland i remember it would be cracking till like 1 or 2 in the morning i be in bed trying to get some sleep n still would here everything


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

SHIT I REMEMBER SITTIN IN BACK OF A NISSAN PICK UP ROLLIN DOWN HIGHLAND THINKIN THAT WAS THE SHITAND FINDIN MYSELF WAITN FOR THE BIG HOMIES TO SWOOP US UP


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Man I dnt remember none of that shit... Before my time!!! Heard that's when the real lowriding was going down though...


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Majestics San Diego Car Club once again invites every Car Club and solo riders to come cruise with us this Sunday June 26 at 5pm in El Cajon Blvd. 3rd Ave. in Chula Vista has had a lot of cars that participates hopefully we can start Sunday cruising back again like the good old day's. see everyone their!​


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

When Highland would die down we would roll out to L A cruise around Pick Rivera, El Monte and end up in Hollywood till the wheels literally fell off.


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

Oh, let's not forget Belmont Park in mission bay.


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

i remeber when the chargers went to the Super Bowl. Highland Ave. was packed on both side's of the street. low low's and beautiful women


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

I remember when Burger King's french fries beat Mc'Donalds in a taste test and they were giving out free small fries and we posted up on Highland sunday night eatin fries,lowkey sippin, and pullin carloads of chicks for the night. Ahhhh The Days. Yeah, the new age can't understand the seriousness of the BUMPER TO BUMPER action Highland had , only movin a couple of feet at a time cause it was so crackin. It was like this from the purple cow(Division) to sweetwater high. Then u- turn and do it again.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn guys I get chills just thinking about this. I used to cruise highland so hard from about 96 to 98 in my Cutlass and Regal's. I can't even remember how many tickets I got back in the days but it was more then a few lol. The good times, times that I'll never forget. I'm in Phoenix now with a family and I really miss those days and my hometown of SD!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

Boy this topic brings back memories . I remember a time in 88 when the cops jacked me and my guy up like 10 cars deep in front of the purple cow . Is that thing still there ?????


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Purple cow..... :dunno:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Purple cow..... :dunno:


 Yup its still there thats some old skool shit youngsta! It was the drive thru spot


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

u could drive thru get beer, milk , smokes and hit highland... youngsters dont know about that type shit...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe I don't know bout it cuz I was born in 88 , u old bastards!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> u could drive thru get beer, milk , smokes and hit highland... youngsters dont know about that type shit...


 YEA DAT.... HEY JOE I WENT TO CHECK OUT THAT ROAD KING TODAY DOG ITS A 2000 11K MILES ON IT CLEAN! FUCK HOGGING HERE I COME...SSSHHHHHH


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Yup its still there thats some old skool shit youngsta! It was the drive thru spot


:biggrin: Had some good times down there ! :thumbsup:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

purple cow has been gone for over 10 yrs


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

pits n lowriders said:


> purple cow has been gone for over 10 yrs


 NAW THE PURPLE COW IS STILL AROUND PEOPLE JUST DONT NOTICE IT HOMIE THE SPOT IS GONE THO


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD I WILL BE OUT THERE ON 8 27 11


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

the 28th is our picnic big dog. YOUr invited !


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

big fish said:


> LOOKING GOOD I WILL BE OUT THERE ON 8 27 11


 Shit fish we are ready for you but we cant be out to late and cant get to fadded we got a long day on sunday


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

The Unique Ladies is having a documentry made on our club...please check us out on Facebook and Twitter and also on Youtube... 
*The Unique Ladies Trailer* on http://www.youtube.com/ by conejofilms...just a sneakpeek of things to come...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking for pictures or videos from any Korner Kar Klub hopping contest. I will pay for these.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

hypnotiqsd said:


> The Unique Ladies is having a documentry made on our club...please check us out on Facebook and Twitter and also on Youtube...
> *The Unique Ladies Trailer* on http://www.youtube.com/ by conejofilms...just a sneakpeek of things to come...


NICE CLIP, UNIQUE LADIES CC.. TTT


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank You Amahury760...God willing hopefully this summer the rest will be out...


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

i remember cruising highland back through 94-98, shit was dope....purple cow to the bridge and back, cut through Shell Town hit all the barrios in between all the way downtown, up Park to University turn back at 54th, and back, all day cruising back in the day.... I remember Masa cruising down HIghland in a bad ass Lac hitting switches like batteries came cheap with a fine ass redhead....

those where the days, J street on sundays....Fam-Mart for the hops....Mission beach in the summer time...Tijuas on Fridays and Saturdays, SD never quit homie....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: those were the days...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times. 

Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Cant wait for the picnic pimp it should be another good one ... like always


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I REMEBER CRUZIN BACK IN THE 80'S...PLACE WAS ALWAYS KRACKIN, THOSE WERE THE DAYS...


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show August 11, 2012 Chula Vista, CA. 

OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it has turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 25,000 people show up and over 535 vehicles registered. 

This is a PRE-REGISTRATION EVENT ONLY. Go online and register at www.Magic925.com 

We will be having a Beer garden this year brought to you by Chalada and the King of Beers. Bar opens at 10 a.m. Out of town riders are welcome and we will have trailer parking for you.

Also, I will be handing over the keys to a lucky winner of a *1963 Chevy Impala Super Sport*. You can enter to win online at www.Magic92.com or buy raffle tickets day of the show. The money from the raffle goes to help kids with cancer. Thanks for your support.

*FREE to the Public & Very Family Friendly!!! *


----------



## SD72RIVI (Jul 24, 2010)

Heres a sneak peek of the trophies that just came in for our event this saturday August 25th, 2012. This is going to be an event you don't want to miss. We went all out on our car show and bully trophies to show our appreciation to the winners that come out and show support to our event. Don't forget to clean your rides and bring out to the event this weekend. Come out and support San Diego's Bully and Car Show scene.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there any lowrider shops in San Diego I need parts for my Impala.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

No


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

was hitting up highland in the 70's

4th of july something, knew it was the place to cruise when I heard clamping from the by standers. Wasn't even lifted at the time, felt kinda good. This was before the cops had to take over. What a time it was.


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

Crash1964 said:


> Is there any lowrider shops in San Diego I need parts for my Impala.



big kids homie


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

619-865-2087 just hit em up let em know what u you need


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

SD72RIVI said:


> Heres a sneak peek of the trophies that just came in for our event this saturday August 25th, 2012. This is going to be an event you don't want to miss. We went all out on our car show and bully trophies to show our appreciation to the winners that come out and show support to our event. Don't forget to clean your rides and bring out to the event this weekend. Come out and support San Diego's Bully and Car Show scene.


WOW, those bulls are MASSIVE!!! The blue one is beautiful :thumbsup:
Bully trophies are badass too.


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Give us a call for your lowrider needs.
Ask For Roy or give me a call 928-750-2325


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

presito hi $95 shiped  saco $115 shiped pick up take $15 off


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------

